# Gratuluji vs Gratulujeme



## eduard85

Hi,

I am trying to translate the expression *Congratulations!* into Czech for a game and I am not sure if I should use *Gratuluji!* or *Gratulujeme!*

Could you please help me understand the difference?

Thank you!


----------



## Mori.cze

*Gratuluji*  -- *I *congratulate
*Gratulujeme* -- *We *congratulate


----------



## eduard85

Is *Blahopřejeme! *also a good choice in the context of a videogame?

The message is displayed when the user defeats a boss.


----------



## Onyx18

Hi, eduard85, "Blahopřejeme" isn't good choice in this context, I would stick with "Gratuluji/gratulujeme"


----------



## eduard85

Thank you very much for your help guys!

Considering that the text will be displayed on screen when the player beats a boss, I guess that I should use Gratulujeme! instead of Gratuluji!


----------



## Onyx18

In this context I'm really not sure which one is better. But I would choice Gratulujeme


----------



## bibax

IMHO *blahopřáti* and *gratulovati* are nearly perfect synonyms (the latter is of Latin origin), like, say, drobnohled and mikroskop (from Greek).


----------

